# Derealization is a symptom.. not a disorder



## dragnink

I really believe that. I believe it because I'm only now rapidly coming out of the debilitating haze and fog that I've had now for the past 5 months. It all started back in October. It's as if I knew something was happening to me, but I couldn't grasp what it was. So I started exercising a lot, yet still felt worse and worse. It got to the point where I felt like I was out of touch with my surroundings and almost like puppet, as if my real self was about a foot behind my body at all times. My movements were clumsy and it was as if I was intoxicated but still cognizant. I had nasty headaches, head tension, electric pulses.. a constant urge to open my jaw to make my ears pop and crack.. all sorts of crazy things including a feeling that there was a lead ball in my head.

Somebody mentioned on this forum something about candida. Well, that post got me curious. Candida is just the start of it. (it's a bacteria we all have, yet in some circumstances it can go wild through our bodies and wreak havoc). After all of the research I've done these past 4 months, I believe our mental health is directly related to our gut. If we aren't cleaned out and there's crap lining the inside walls/folds of our small intestine, not only does it make the job of absorbing nutrients to our system difficult from the foods we eat, but it can cause a host of other problems. On the standard American diet, there's a chance we're all deficient in the vitamins that allow our bodies to naturally keep itself regulated (this includes seratonin/dopamine regulation in the brain) so this can lead to us depending on anti-depressants or other medications that mask the symptoms while what we really need is to get our vitamin and mineral levels checked and work on detoxifying ourselves of the buildup that's keeping us from our optimal health, as well as modifying the foods we eat.

In my case, I had candida and leaky gut syndrome. The candida, if it gets out of balance with the other bacteria in the gut can burrow in the walls of your small intestine with little things called rhizoids. Once through the other side, they transport themselves into your bloodstream. It basically acts like a yeast, so the more sugar you eat the more fermentation you get in your gut which leads to feelings of spaciness or sober drunkenness. With me the candida got out of balance after an 8-month period of intense relationship and financial stress, poor diet, overconsumption of alcohol, lack of sleep and a steroid-based cortisone cream I was taking for eczema which can upset the normally healthy levels of candida in the body. Candida was growing like crazy and suppressing my immune system, making me feel run-down and tired and contributing to the adrenal fatigue I had. It also reacted with the toxic mercury amalgam fillings I have because when candida is flooding your system, it's reacting with the mercury vapor to create a toxic substance known as methyl mercury. This will make you feel disconnected, hazy, stupid, derealized, whatever you want to call it. So you're getting a double whammy with candida when you have amalgam fillings, exacerbating the feelings of derealization you experience in your head. If anyone doesn't believe mercury fillings are toxic, please watch this video and ask yourself if you really want this crap being leached into your body when you chew or stimulate the filling by brushing, drinking hot or cold liquid etc. > 



 Never, EVER put your health in the hands of the big business FDA and American Dental Association... they have only one thing on their mind and that's $$$$.

Some of this stuff has been thrown around on this forum before but in my case everything came back to getting my digestive system taken care of. First I completely modified my diet to only healthy fruits and vegetables along with fish and chicken and lots of water. I also got herbs to detox my liver and kidneys that I found out over on curezone.org. This might not be necessary for some but I did it anyway (you can't eliminate candida with diet alone, but some of the symptoms will abate if you're strict with your eating for 2-3 weeks).

Next I did a colon cleanse with oxypowder. This floods the small intesting with oxygen which helps get your system cleaned out. Once I did this, I started taking threelac to fight of the remaining candida. I took something called humaworm as well which kills off any parasites that may have been lingering (and there were parasites.. up to 80% of Americans have them but don't know it).

I also started on a probiotic called lb17 which introduces even more varieties of healthy strands of bacteria to the lower intestine to combat pathogens and bad bacteria. The good bacteria cling to the walls of the lower intestine and will stay alive for up to 3 years in your body. People who are lactose intolerant can cure themselves and start benefitting from dairy if they take a probiotic that includes lactobacillus. ( http://www.diagnose-me.com/treat/T111903.html )

Probiotics = good.

I'm on the way of curing myself of this and I hope this info helps some of you. This all taught me how important taking care of myself was. Because before all this happened, I went through a period of 2 years where I didn't take care of myself at all and ended up unemployed because of how miserable and out of whack I started feeling to the point I couldn't function at work. Little did I know, that was the start of my problems and I feared I was actually becoming psychotic because of the derealization and craziness I began experiencing.

So for all of you who's lives are being ruined by this crap - please take this info to heart. I can't tell you how amazing it feels to be regaining my life back and feeling like my old self again. Not only is my eczema leaving but I now "go" regularly, my breath isn't bad anymore, I no longer feel any anxiety of any kind and I'm almost feeling like I know I should've felt all along, but didn't.

I started not feeling as good about 4-5 years ago, but this stuff comes on slowly. I totally set myself up for getting as sick as I did and everything I found out and applied turned out to be a life saver.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Hey thank you a lot for this information. This all is very interesting to me as my DP started having not used drugs or been in any sort of trauma. I just had some tests run that came back positive for many food allergies and parasites. I had also been looking into the candida about a month ago when it was posted about. How did you find out that you have candida? Everything you said is what my doctor told me I have wrong with me - parasites, leaky gut, and a bad diet. I have been taking threelac on and off for about a month and a half and just started taking natural herbs - wormwood and fen-cho to kill off the parasites. I also tested positive for herpes 1 (not STD whew) and am taking supplements for that. My diet now consists of only fruit, veggies, meat, and water. I am cutting out sugar, all dairy, wheat, eggs, beans, nuts, and mustard as these are what showed up that I am allergic to. The doc said he thinks the allergies are due to the parasites. That's great that you are experiencing re-personalization and re-realization. How long have you been doing your treatment/diet for?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Also what kind of doctor did you find out all of these results from?


----------



## J.

been there,
tried it,
i don't believe in candida.
it is practisted by nature doctors, who arent real doctors. This list of symptoms candida is causing is so freakn big, that every complain you could ever have is on there, and that is just wat they want. 
So, i dont believe it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

How do you define a real doctor? They are people who went to school to study health and well being just like medical doctors only they use different methods. In my opinion natural doctors are more intune with the body than MD's who think drugs are the answer to every person for every problem. Medical doctors/psychiatrists a lot of the time mask symptoms instead of finding the underlying issue.


----------



## Guest

> Derealization is a symptom.. not a disorder


Depersonalization disorder:


> Depersonalization Disorder (DPD) is a dissociative disorder in which sufferers are affected by *persistent or recurrent *feelings of depersonalization.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depersonalization_disorder


----------



## J.

surfingisfun001 said:


> How do you define a real doctor? They are people who went to school to study health and well being just like medical doctors only they use different methods. In my opinion natural doctors are more intune with the body than MD's who think drugs are the answer to every person for every problem. Medical doctors/psychiatrists a lot of the time mask symptoms instead of finding the underlying issue.


if it works for u its fine, but i know far to many people who gave there trust to those kind of doctors and all the got where bills.


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## IQ

I believe some people do not have a grasp of English propperly. Disorder just means that something is not how it should be, ie. something is not right.
_
Disorder - 
To disturb or interrupt the regular and natural functions of (either body or mind); to produce sickness or indisposition in; to discompose; to derange; as, to disorder the head or stomach.

Want of order or regular disposition; lack of arrangement; confusion; disarray; as, the troops were thrown into disorder; the papers are in disorder.

Neglect of order or system; irregularity.

To disturb the order of; to derange or disarrange; to throw into confusion; to confuse._


----------



## Guest

Yes well Cancer is a disorder.The weight loss asociated with it is not the disorder itself,but a symptom of the disorder.Just as derealization is not a disorder,but is a symptom of ie;epelepsy or anxiety or other "disorders".......I dont think anyone here misunderstood the word disorder lol.

Spirit.


----------



## IQ

Boils down to the chicken and the egg sometimes though. Is it the anxiety causing DP/DR, or is it the DP/DR causing the anxiety?


----------



## Guest

It's an disorder:



> disorder (ILLNESS)
> 
> an illness of the mind or body:


Do dhat math clowns. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

> personality disorder :
> 
> any of a number of mental diseases, which are characterized by problems in relating to your surroundings and to other people, and in maintaining a fixed image of yourself


----------



## Guest

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/


----------



## Surfingisfun001

I think the chicken came first gobble gobble.  But who really knows?


----------



## Guest

Yeah I agree.. it was a evolved chicken (An animal which was born normally then evolved to develop eggs).


----------



## Absent

Depersonalisation Disorder is the name given to the syndrome though it also includes derealisation, desomatisation, de-affectualisation and all the other various experiences and non-experiences. If another disorder triggers but then goes, it's still DPD. DP and DR can be symptoms of many disorders. But it is primary for me. Anyway, it's down to definition, established onset, whether other symptoms appear to precede etc etc. That's how I see it. So DP/DR could be a symptom for you but persist in it's own right for others.

As commented by others earlier, I found alternatives to conventional doctors more sensible and not just bashing symptoms. As far as candida goes (which is a yeast not a bacteria, but you knew that), I worked through that in the 80s. Antibiotics and sugar intake can get it activated from it's usual dormancy - hence the breaching of the gut wall you mentioned and so many problems. I did very well clearing it (and replaced it with acidophilus -a good probiotic) and got rid of miserable physical problems. I was more capable after that but ... DP/DR were little changed and took their own downward path. Your passion about this dragnink is good. Unfortunately DPD is not going to be a symptom of candidiasis for many. I'm sure you appreciate that but I have learnt to live in hope rather than expectation.


----------



## Guest

Mine was also chronic ,I was given the diagnosis chronic depersonalisation disorder by dr sierra seigurt from the dp research unit in london,it was only when I recovered that I realised that it was other things that were causeing it and it was just a symptom of that.But in saying that I am not an expert so it is possible ,like anything is ,that there is a depersonaliztion "disorder" which is all on its own...but this is probably very rare though again thats just an uneducated opinion.

Spirit.


----------



## lostsoul

It worked for you because you believed in it. More, you believed in yourself. People, please... vitamins, nutrition, it's not the main thing. Ok, if you weren't traumatized in any way (and you're SURE about this), then I would check myself. It's all about self-esteem... I don't want to sound arrogant, but please quite this nonsense..


----------



## Guest

Really you dont? Well sadly you do sound arrogant.
We are all different, If someone is suffering from depersonalization caused by sleep apnea for instance, then whatever cures their sleep apnea will help their DP. If someone is suffering from depersonalization disorder because of something that can be successfully treated with herbs and alternative medicine then it will help their DP. Its true for everyone, sure, nothing is ever that clean cut. Ive never come on the forum and said "Take herbs and vitamins it will cure your DP" and I don't think the person who started this thread was necessarily saying that, just that he found something that was making him feel bad and hes taken positive steps to help himself which has inturn helped his dp,seems like more than you are doing.
Taking care of ourselves in ALL ways is good, not because it will cure DP but because it can help us to feel better in other ways, its important to look after our health. Infact many herbs are used in over the counter remedies as well as prescription drugs....such as clove oil which works miracles on toothaches and also opticians use a poisonous herb which I wont mention on here as its also a herb used recreationaly for other reasons, which relaxes the pupils.


----------



## Guest

All this just makes me feel depressed even more... I dunno but there are a lot of people who have amalgams and are still fine in the head, i just think if it makes you feel better and more confident you should def get them removed.


----------



## Guest

I would agree that candida or a silver filling caused my derealisation in some way, except that time seems to be the only thing healing it and I have not cut down on any yeast/sugary foods and have not removed any fillings. It started to lift before I did anything to try and heal my body.


----------



## Dreamland

People..please! Let's stick to the rules of common sense and clear thinking, although it's not easy to do when you're in a DP fog, but the fact of the matter remains that if these exogenous things really cause DP then why isn't 60% of the population afflicted with this disorder? I know a lot of people who have amalgam fillings galore, and they consume Coke, Pepsi, and Starbucks lattes like candy. Don't fall for all these hocus pocus cryptic beliefs, scaring you into thinking that what we eat, or don't eat, will result in a lifetime of depression or chronic ailments. Mercury fillings? Give me a break; you ingest way more mercury from your surrounding environment during the course of a lifetime, but the dangers with heavy metals lies in the dosage, and alarmists conveniently omit this from their rants. If your fillings indeed release mercury vapors, keep in in mind that you're inhaling a large volume of air as well, and this actually dilutes the vapors into a minuscule trace amount that will not have any deleterious effects on your health. Look up hard scientific data instead of pseudo doctors who gravitate to a single thing as the source for all morbidities (mercury, candida, sugar, cholesterol, etc.) The body is highly adaptable and resilient.....there are people who are still alive, in 2008, who survived the effects of intense radiation from the atomic bombs that were dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki in 1945.


----------



## Guest

...


----------

